# Need to buy a good Digital Camera Today, Need Suggestions



## Sid_gamer (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I want to purchase a camera urgently but i don't know which Company or Model I should go for. My budget is 10K~12K and I am looking for the best camera possible in this budget. It should have HD Video recording and good picture quality. I am going to purchase this cam today itself so please help.

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2010)

Canon SX130IS eyes closed


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks bro, I saw a lot of posts in different camera threads supporting the Canon SX130IS in this price range. Will definitely buy this one but what might be the approx price of it ?? Also are there any extra accessories I need to purchase with the cam ??

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 4, 2010)

Freedom of wireless, Shoot Once. - Samsung ST80 - Compact - Digital Camera | SAMSUNG

Go for this 

its cost is just 14,000(2000 more than your budget


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 4, 2010)

^^
But how does it fare against the Canon SX130IS ??


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you give you a link to the page containing the specifications of the canon camera.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 4, 2010)

^^
Here is the link -->> PowerShot SX130 IS - Digital Cameras - Canon India


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Here is the link -->> PowerShot SX130 IS - Digital Cameras - Canon India



killer is the word for this camera. Digic4 processor is faster than the earlier digic3. Its f number rating is also good. It can focus at an object placed as close as 1cm and that coupled with full manual controls will give you a feel of professional photography with a point and shoot. Manual shutter speed of 15seconds means you can take some awesome night shots and use your creativity to add effects like writing your own name or whatever you can think of doing with a small light within 15seconds. 12x optical zoom is nice to capture hard to reach subjects. It also records max 720p @30fps. I strongly recommend this camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2010)

Review of SX130IS...Canon PowerShot SX30 IS super-zoom review: design, controls, lens, stabilisation, screen, menus, drive modes | Cameralabs

Price around 14k

Truely value for money...(not looks )


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

Two years back i bought canon power shot a590is. Rated cam of the year by the better photography mag. This one has the same features with zoom and 12mp


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 6, 2010)

And Guys what about Nikon Coolpix L110 ?? Hows that in comparison with the SX130 IS ??

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2010)

Nikon L110 is not good at all...no manual control and poor pic quality

SX13IS is better


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 6, 2010)

^^
Ok, Thanks bro...
Canon SX130 IS here I come.>>>

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 8, 2010)

hey guys, purchased the SX130 IS yesterday evening..It's awsome indeed..
Will post it's pics ASAP..

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats bud.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats bro...not post some pics on our photography thread-->*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/118227-photography-thread-99.html


----------



## guptamukul (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello all,

Can you please compare this Cannon cam with Sony W350? Which one is better and why?

Please post your reply ASAP.

Thanks and Regards.
Mukul Gupta


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

Its simple...
W350 is a very small, sleek and pocketfriendly cam, U can put it in shirt pocket.
It have features like sweep panaroma

But it dont have manual controls, picture quality is poor then SX130IS and zoom is less then SX130IS

So if u want something u can carry like your mobile, take good pics and look stylish...get W350

else if u want to take great pics, learn photography with manual controls, want 12x zoom get SX130IS


----------



## guptamukul (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I am newbie in photography and don't know the importance of Mega Pixels. So please tell me, should i look for more mega pixels or for more zoom?

And, what are the other features that i should look in a digital camera? How important is HD movie recording and panorama sweep shot? Are these features of any use?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2010)

Mega pixel is a marketing thing...nobody needs more then 8 megapixel...and more megapixel does not mean better pics
pic quality depends much upon sensor. 
More zoom is good but for me more then 10x is not required..

Features which r imp-
1. Vibration reduction or Image stabilisation...some cameras have dual VR/IS
2. Manual mode....Good for learning photography
3. Mode dial...good for a quick change of settings(wont find this on most of the cams below 15k)
4. Video - for me 720p is enough coz 1080p will fill 1gb card in 1-4 mins.
5. Panaroma sweep shot is great but its just a attraction thing...not much useful in real world


----------



## guptamukul (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot...i'll definitely go for Cannon SX130IS


----------



## ankushkool (Nov 10, 2010)

Pleeeeeeeeeeease suggest me a good cam around 20k


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Guys, below are some of the pics of the camera and it's accessories,
I even got a D'signer watch free with it..
*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/BhaiDuj022.jpg

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/BhaiDuj024.jpg

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/BhaiDuj023.jpg

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/Products61735-1300x1300-382291.jpg

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/IMG_0041.jpg


I thank everyone in this thread for helping me out..

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## robertayss (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh its so nice.It is a good product for all creative photography.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 10, 2010)

wow nice pics Sid... 
once again congrats on your purchase...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeease suggest me a good cam around 20k



Get panasonic Tz8...great cam at that value

@Sid_gamer  nice cam and good watch


----------



## Sid_gamer (Nov 11, 2010)

^^
Thanks to you guys due to which i got such a gr8 cam....Keep up the good work...

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Get panasonic Tz8...great cam at that value
> 
> @Sid_gamer  nice cam and good watch



hey mate...how abt hx100v?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

You checked a 1 year old thread...right now HX100V is among the best


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 12, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> You checked a 1 year old thread...right now HX100V is among the best



so sujoy, instead of going for an entry level slr, i first want to own a super zoom with excellent image quality...so do ya think hx100v gives naturally great colors and is vfm? Am nt able to find panasonic fz150. How do ya compare hx100v vs fz100 vs fz150 vs sx40 hs


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2011)

I think FZ150 and sx40HS is not released in India yet..and not widely available...even we dont have proper reviews for these...soo lets ignore them for now

between FZ100, SX30 and HX100v I like the reviews of hx100v the most...very good rating by everyone
Sony Cybershot DSC-HX100V Review | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## Sid_gamer (Oct 20, 2011)

@warrior047
bro this thread is like a year old now, I suggest you better create a new thread coz that way all your queries will be arranged accordingly which may help you to take a good decision on which cam to go for...
Mods please close this thread...

Thanks,
Sid_gamer


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 22, 2012)

This thread has finished its course.
I request mods to shut it down.


----------

